# Feierabendrunden Mainz - Gonsenheimer Wald 2013 - Start: 16.04.2013 18.30 Uhr



## Ripman (15. April 2013)

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim)
Siehe hier: http://goo.gl/maps/0lii5

*Tourengebiet:* 
Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Lerchenberg/Wackernheim/Ingelheim/Uhlerborn.

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ; max. 2 Stunden, 20 â 30 km, bis 400 hm

*Beinhart-Level:*
Konditionslevel: 1- max. 2 (nach der Beinhart-Skala: http://www.beinhart92.de/?p=2666; richtet sich nach dem KÃ¶nnen der Teilnehmer/innen)
Technik-Level: 0 - 1 laut Singeltrailskala (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/)

*Guide:*
Werner, JÃ¼rgen, Co-Guide(s) bei Bedarf Fragen bitte per PN Werner oder Ripman

*Hinweis:*
Die Teilnahme ist offen, auch Neu- und/oder Wiedereinsteiger sind willkommen.

*Voraussetzungen:*
technisch einwandfreies Bike, Helm, angepasste Kleidung, bei Bedarf GetrÃ¤nk, Riegel, Basiskenntnisse in der Bikebeherrschung


----------



## Volker65 (15. April 2013)

Super endlich geht's wieder los freue mich richtig drauf. Bis Morgen .Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. April 2013)

Na, dann bis heute Abend


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

war doch ein guter einstieg.


----------



## Ripman (18. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> war doch ein guter einstieg.



Wenn einem da nicht immer Eingangradler und Roloffpiloten vor der Nase herumgefahren wären 
Ich muss wohl mal die Disziplingrundsätze neu kommunizieren.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich hatte heute morgen reichlich Muskelkater an Armen und im Rücken, ist das normal?


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

das verspielt sich wenn Ihr aus dem winterschlaf erwacht seid 

muskelkater: völlig normal. wird mit der zeit besser. deshalb am anfang immer auf den alten tony (joe white) hören: don't over do it, man.


----------



## Ripman (18. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> muskelkater: völlig normal. wird mit der zeit besser. deshalb am anfang immer auf den alten tony (joe white) hören: don't over do it, man.



Okeeee, danke für die Info


----------



## grosser (18. April 2013)

reichlich Muskelkater an Armen und im Rücken[/QUOTE]

Ähm, was habt denn ihr gemacht?


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

einarmiges reissen in der halbliterklasse


----------



## Ripman (18. April 2013)

Ja, war spaßig. Da bin ich mit Sicherheit noch öfter dabei


----------



## Linda_FIN (19. April 2013)

Hey, ich war am Donnerstag zum ersten Mal dabei.. wollte nochmal herzlichen Dank fürs mitnehmen sagen und ich fand es super toll wie unsere "Anfänger"-Gruppe so gut betreut wurde  Es hat viel Spass gemacht, und ich komme auch sicherlich wieder!
Gruss, Linda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (20. April 2013)

Hallo Linda,

danke dir für die freundliche Rückmeldung. 





Linda_FIN schrieb:


> und ich komme auch sicherlich wieder!


 Aber gerne doch!"

Da die Saison gerade erst anfängt, gibt es bis zum Herbst Dienstags und Donnerstags noch viele Feierabendrunden und praktisch keine "Ausreden" dafür, noch länger "faul" zu sein.

Wie jedes Frühjahr gilt für den "Ein-/Umstieg": 

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?​
Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## stanleydobson (20. April 2013)

Ist einfacher gesagt als getan  
Ich nehms mir oft vor falls ich an den tagen abends mal zeit habe und traue mich dann doch nicht so wirklich


----------



## Strich8 (23. April 2013)

Danke für die Tour heute! Für mich als absoluten Einsteiger fühlte sie sich zwar wirklich beinhart an, aber ich habe Hoffnung, dass bei wiederholter Teilnahme eine Chance auf Besserung besteht.

Jetzt muss ich schlafen!

Michael


----------



## Mone2075 (23. April 2013)

War super schön heute und hat total Spaß gemacht mal wieder 
Danke an Werner!!!


----------



## Werner (24. April 2013)

Mone2075 schrieb:


> War super schön heute und hat total Spaß gemacht mal wieder  Danke ...!!!



Freut mich, wenn es gefallen hat, danke dir für die Rückmeldung.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> ... und traue mich dann doch nicht so wirklich



Tja, es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, sich nicht zu trauen, wenn du es nicht wenigstens ein einziges Mal versuchst, wirst du es nie wissen. Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, hast du etwa 1 1/2 Stunden "in den Sand gesetzt", also auch nicht so tragisch! 

Ergo: TRAU DICH!

Bis die Tage,
Werner


----------



## stanleydobson (25. April 2013)

Wisst ihr schon was ihr heute fahrt?
Bin dieses jahr erst eine längere tour nach stadecken gefahren :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2013)

es hat mind. zwei gruppen dh es geht auch gemächlich zu.

fahr einfach nicht bei der gruppe mit dem rennradler mit


----------



## Strich8 (25. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fahr einfach nicht bei der gruppe mit dem rennradler mit


 
Jaja...den Fehler hab ich am Di. gemacht


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2013)

Du darfst aber gerne dazuschrieben, dass wir weden belgische ablösung gemacht noch extra gas gegeben haben. 
*wichtig ist: dass alle spass haben!*


----------



## Strich8 (25. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du darfst aber gerne dazuschrieben, dass wir weden belgische ablösung gemacht noch extra gas gegeben haben.


 
Sorry, hast Recht! Ihr habt auch immer aufgepasst, dass ich nicht im Wald abhanden komme. 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch heute wieder mitfahren, Rad ist im Auto dabei, aber mich schmerzt noch die linke Wade nach einem Krampf am Di. abend. Dann lieber noch schonen.

Wünsche ich viel Spaß heute und wahrscheinlich bin ich dann am nä. Di. am Start.

Michael


----------



## stanleydobson (25. April 2013)

Fährt jemand aus der neustadt mit dem bike in den goha wald?


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2013)

zwar nein, aber es ist recht easy zu finden, falls es darum geht. hinter dem wildpark/sportplatz richtung brücke/wald.


----------



## stanleydobson (25. April 2013)

Ja das kenn ich schon  nur dann hätte ich nicht alleine hinradeln müssen
Bin ja schon immer platt wenn ich da ankomme


----------



## stanleydobson (25. April 2013)

Danke für den tollen abend, hat spaß gemacht

Gruss 
Robert


----------



## micast (30. April 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe letzten Donnerstag ein paarmal euren Weg gekreuzt. Morgen Abend schaue ich auch mal vorbei als Neuling!


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2013)

Bin heute wohl nicht dabei.... championsleague.... und obs heute abend trocken ist, sei auch mal dahin gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landi89 (3. Mai 2013)

Hey, war gestern auch das erste mal dabei!

Hat Spaß gemacht, freue mich auch schon auf das nächste mal.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Strich8 (29. Mai 2013)

Das war gestern ein schöne, sanfte Sonnenbaderunde, die Frank geführt hat! (Wahrscheinlich am letzten schönen Tag des Jahres!)





Danke sagt

Michael

für Frank: Die Infos für die offene MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft Rhein-Main für den Nachwuchs gibt es hier: klick mich 
Nächstes Rennen ist am So. in WI-Auringen.


----------

